# Pretty in Pink



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I tied these up for the surf. Found this Steve Farrar SF blend Pink synthetic hair with flash and I thought it would work great in the surf when it gets flat, like it is now. Just some Clouser variations. Really cool hair though. I guess it beats cutting hair off my teenage daughterâ€™s pink wig.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Those look good. I love that Steve Farrar blend. It looks good in the water and holds up so much better than Deer tail hair or Craft Fur to toothy fish.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

*Pink Works!*

I have been hard coring the surf for the last few days with my Galvan T-8 and the pink flies. The needle, lady fish and small pompano have been horrendous and have taken their toll on my pink ladies. I came in to replace some flies and get some water when I took this. After this was taken I caught three more trout when one of our friends in grey suits decided to pay me a visit. I was getting a lot of strikes from the previously mentioned pests and the current kept pushing my stringer against my back when I heard that telltale splash and thrash then a hard bump against my lower back. After I recovered from the expelled fecal matter coming out of my rear end, I observed the last trout I had put on the stringer with just half a body and a rather large amount of blood in the water. So I high tailed it to shore and stuck them in the overflowing ice chest (the redfish wouldnâ€™t fit that great). Then back out and they had stopped biting for the rest of the day. Well back to the grind.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

nice job!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

That's great! Sorry about the shark. Your story reaffirms my no stringer in the surf. That red had to be super fun in the surf.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

great job! I should use this colors in Pass Cavallo in the current....!


----------

